# PCLinuxOS 2010 beta



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 9, 2010)

The new OS feels brilliant.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

I showed this OS on my laptop to a classmate and he liked it so much I gave him the Beta Live CD to test on his laptop. I find it is not very often I find someone who is genuinely interested in Linux so I am pleasantly surprised. Go PCLinuxOS!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't forget edit is your friend. I prefer Linux Mint tbh.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't forget edit is your friend. I prefer Linux Mint tbh.



Eh I like Mint too. I just like to try out new things from time to time. My roommate "The Laughing man" claims I'm always breaking Linux because I'm seemingly installing new Distros every day. Wrong! That only happens in Windows.


----------

